# Barnyard Pets



## sbhooper (May 10, 2009)

Here are some of my pets. There were eight of them in the yard at 12 noon. Seven of the eight were bucks. I have never had that many around here at once. 

The bar-B-Q in the foreground is warming up for fall!


----------



## yooper (May 10, 2009)

yummy yummy----high speed beef


----------



## brandon55 (May 31, 2009)

wow thats really cool. they look so beautiful (hope they are delicious too  )


----------

